# Deficiency’s help



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 4, 2021)

I’m not sure what’s going on with plant 1 I fed 1/3 nutes of gro 1/2 nutes of micro and bloom and 1/4 of bloom organic powder 4.2ml
Plant 2 same as 1 except leaves small and curling a bit 
Ph 6.5
Week 5-6 flowering
Ppm 562 2 gal 3liters each
Thank you


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 4, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> I’m not sure what’s going on with plant 1 I fed 1/3 nutes of gro 1/2 nutes of micro and bloom and 1/4 of bloom organic powder 4.2ml
> Plant 2 same as 1 except leaves small and curling a bit
> Ph 6.5
> Week 5-6 flowering
> ...


----------



## pute (Oct 4, 2021)

Looks like overfeeding to me.


----------



## gmo (Oct 4, 2021)

What is the runoff PPM and pH?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Do you have the fan blowing right on the plant with the curled leaves?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2021)

looks like some nute lockout

lower your Ph to 5.5

stop nutes except micro grow and micro bloom

use 4 ml micro and 8ml of bloom to each gallon of water

and add some cal-mag


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> looks like some nute lockout
> 
> lower your Ph to 5.5
> 
> ...


I don't ever use the Grow anymore just micro and bloom through out the whole grow, the soil I use is already enhanced to go through Veg.
Most good cannabis soil mixes are like this now


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I don't ever use the Grow anymore just micro and bloom through out the whole grow, the soil I use is already enhanced to go through Veg.
> Most good cannabis soil mixes are like this now




when I grow indooors , micro and bloom are all I use too...

I start out with a ratio of 2 ml micro and 4 ml bloom per gallon of water

thrn when plants are teenagers they get a 4 to 8 ratio

as adults they get an 8 to 16 ratio and then as they mature I do a reversal down to the 2 - 4 ratio

i think it’s called the Lucas Formula , been around a long time


and don’t forget the cal-mag


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> when I grow indooors , micro and bloom are all I use too...
> 
> I start out with a ratio of 2 ml micro and 4 ml bloom per gallon of water
> 
> ...


Yep Lucas Formula  I used it in my Coco grows worked good gave me my 1st 1lb plant. indoors


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Looks like overfeeding to me.


But the tips are not burned from over feeding ?soil was super dry been giving more ph water every 5-7 days and nutes once a week so every 3rd-4th watering


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> looks like some nute lockout
> 
> lower your Ph to 5.5
> 
> ...


I’m in coco which is 6.2-6.5 for me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Hungry?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> I’m in coco which is 6.2-6.5 for me


I fed my plants everyday when growing in coco


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Do you have the fan blowing right on the plant with the curled leaves?


No at the lights.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> when I grow indooors , micro and bloom are all I use too...
> 
> I start out with a ratio of 2 ml micro and 4 ml bloom per gallon of water
> 
> ...


I tried that and burned my plants because I was also using tea every week now I just go 1/3-1/2


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 4, 2021)

gmo said:


> What is the runoff PPM and pH?


Ppm 778 run off  ph is 6.4


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> when I grow indooors , micro and bloom are all I use too...
> 
> I start out with a ratio of 2 ml micro and 4 ml bloom per gallon of water
> 
> ...


I will cut out gro


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I fed my plants everyday when growing in coco


How? Maybe I’m using to much water cause I gotta feed every 4-5 days weather it’s water or nutes


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hungry?


Yes but now I’m having issues


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> when I grow indooors , micro and bloom are all I use too...
> 
> I start out with a ratio of 2 ml micro and 4 ml bloom per gallon of water
> 
> ...


I will try


----------



## zem (Oct 5, 2021)

I would say it is salt buildup in your medium. Your runoff ppm is higher than that of the feeding ppm. Besides, this is a very common problem especially for handwatering. I would flush out the medium several times maybe allow it to soak for an hour then flush provided that your coco can drain well. It looks like you have enough perlite in the mix for that. A You could use some H2O2 and airstone for your water before flushing and in your ferts res.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2021)

What he said ^^^^^


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 5, 2021)

zem said:


> I would say it is salt buildup in your medium. Your runoff ppm is higher than that of the feeding ppm. Besides, this is a very common problem especially for handwatering. I would flush out the medium several times maybe allow it to soak for an hour then flush provided that your coco can drain well. It looks like you have enough perlite in the mix for that. A You could use some H2O2 and airstone for your water before flushing and in your ferts res.


Ok thank you


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Oct 5, 2021)

Update today it looks even worse is there anything I can do until my soil drys out again?


----------

